# Dalmation/Cremesicle Babies!



## dbeckwit (Sep 28, 2010)

My Male dalmation sailfin and my female cremesicle lyretail had 5 babies! they have the pattern of a dalmation, but the white is orangish from the cremesicle. its a really neat combo. They were already 3-4 days old before i noticed them, and have not been eaten. Getting over 1/2" long now. 
*w3*w3*w3

He is right above the cross in the plants.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Very Cool!! Congrats on the fry!!


----------

